# Ward Industries Titanium spindles for Speedplay Zeros



## scooter916

I just wanted to let you all in on a great way to shave some weight off your Speedplay Zeros.

I'm not affiliated with this company in any way just a very satisfied customer and wanted to share a great in expensive way to shave some serious weight of some great pedals

I bought my first set of Ti spindles from Wade at Tispindles.com in Michigan about a year ago for my mountain bike. he make GREAT quality spindles for the very popular Eggbeaters. Very easy install and a weight savings of around 45g a pair!! all for $55 give or take. 

I was using the Speedplay X1 pedals with the factory Ti spindles for about 7 years, I have gotten up to about 205lbs and the 180lb weight limit of the Speedplay spindles was a bit un-nerving but I kept riding them. After buying the Speedplay spindles I noticed that he made a version for the Zero's. 
I bought a set Zero stainless after seeing a huge price increase for the Ti version (with the 180lb weight limit).
My pedlas are now a few grams lighter than the Ti and a whole lot stronger (235lb weight limit on Wade's spindles)

here was the frustrating part.... My Zeros were a few weeks old, under 200 miles. after receiving the spindles (3 days) I noticed my left pedal was not spinning as smoothly as the right pedal, I purged them with new grease and it stayed the same. I went for a ride the next day hoping the notchy feeling bearings would get better after a brief (40 mile) ride. To my surprise they were still notchy:mad2: , I was rather pissed and sent Wade an e-mail at about 8pm california time expecting a return email in the morning. less than 30min later I had a return email from Wade. I explained my frustration and wanted a refund and to send my "defective" spindles back. Wade explained to me that the spindles were not the problem and it was the bearings. I have been wrenching in shops for 11 years and running my current service dept. for the past 8yrs. I called BS on this poor excuse for his product. He insisted it was the case and told me to order the two outer cartridge bearings and see if it fixed the issue, with a guarantee to refund my money PLUS the cost of the new bearings if they did not work. I had a set of bearings in my Speedplay small parts box at work. I popped in the new bearings and my pedals were back to normal.

now I have put on 200+ miles on these spindles and they are every bit as stiff as the stock stainless spindles and are a narrower Q-factor.

I will up-load a few pics of my pedals with the stock and the Ti spindles and get some real weight on them.

to purchase the Speedplay spindles you have to contact them via email to order as the Eggbeater are the only spindles in his on-line store (not sure why)


----------



## cxwrench

how could it be anything other than the bearings? just wondering...


----------



## Dutch77

Contacted them about a week ago to see if they had anything for Look pedals, never heard back...


----------



## tlclee

I would love a set for my shimano pedals too.


----------



## skizzle86

I bought a set awhile ago and the installation was more of a pain than I was willing to deal with, so if someone wants them I have a set of Ti spindles for the SPD zero for sale.


----------



## scooter916

cxwrench said:


> how could it be anything other than the bearings? just wondering...


mainly because they pedals spun super smooth with the stock spindles and had only 200 miles on them, I thought it was a slight intolerance in the spindle


----------



## scooter916

skizzle86 said:


> I bought a set awhile ago and the installation was more of a pain than I was willing to deal with, so if someone wants them I have a set of Ti spindles for the SPD zero for sale.


Really??

do you also take your bike into your LBS when you get a flat? I changed out my spindles in less time than it would to change a double flat. All you need is a T20 torx key 

how much for the spindles?


----------



## skizzle86

scooter916 said:


> Really??
> 
> do you also take your bike into your LBS when you get a flat? I changed out my spindles in less time than it would to change a double flat. All you need is a T20 torx key
> 
> how much for the spindles?


Hey good for you, you want a biscuit or something?

Price just doubled on the spindles for you scooter916.

The torx screw has loctite on it which requires a soldering gun to heat up. I'm more weary of stripping the head of the screw than not being able to do it.


----------



## JSWhaler

I contacted them almost 3 weeks ago and still have not heard back. Otherwise, I would be interested in these.


----------



## c_rex

I sent them a request for info email this morning and they got back to me by lunchtime. make sure you use the proper email addy: [email protected]


----------

